# deshedding shampoo??



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

does anyone know if this helps and what is the best kind?? i know that furminator has one but was wondering if anyone had any experiences with that or any others. its seems when i give my girl a bath she sheds even more and i am currently using a non soap shampoo that the vet prescribed since she is always itchy. and yeas she is on raw but it seems since she has been on raw her shedding is worse. she has been on raw for about 6 months plus salmon oil.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh's groomer used the Furminator shampoo and tool one time- I didn't see much difference than a regular bath and brush.


----------

